# Flash your OEM Haldex to blue+



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

UM have cracked the holy grail, you can now get your Haldex flashed to perform like a blue+
See link for info..
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.p ... x-software
Steve


----------



## Bago47 (Nov 27, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> UM have cracked the holy grail, you can now get your Haldex flashed to perform like a blue+
> See link for info..
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.p ... x-software
> Steve


Or maybe they've done that long time ago, but didn't want us to know as they were buying oem haldex controllers, flashing&painting them blue and selling at 10x original price 

Now that's a conspiracy theory! :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

steve,, do you have a blue ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Bago47 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > UM have cracked the holy grail, you can now get your Haldex flashed to perform like a blue+
> ...


 :lol: good point


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

Awesome, want this but there's no details on the actual process to get it yet though?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

roddy said:


> steve,, do you have a blue ?


I have all 3, OEM, Blue and Performance.
The Performance is currently fitted.
Steve


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Have had the blue haldex on both my modded MK1's , a great mod and I believe they have stopped doing them now .If the software upgrade works as good as the blue one and causes no damage to the oem haldex and reasonably priced it wil be a must have


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

The flash gives a blue+ ride, so I believe.
I think it is somewhere between the blue and orange.
The blue was too reactive, but I believe the flash gives more of a pro-active reaction but not as aggressive as the orange or performance controller.
I believe that if I continue to run my orange/performance controller that I need to keep an eye on my tyre wear and slow turning manoeuvres, but the flash benefit releases engagement before skipping or wind-up occurs.

Steve


----------



## Jaylad (Sep 21, 2013)

I have no idea what a 'blue haldex' or 'performance haldex' is
Can someone please explain ?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Jaylad said:


> I have no idea what a 'blue haldex' or 'performance haldex' is
> Can someone please explain ?


They are up grades to the controller that controls the haldex and gives more and quicker drive to the rear wheels when the four wheel drive kicks in


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

I expect if it is the same a s the blue then it will not do any damage (  ) to the diff, shafts or tyres,, but has anyone actually tried out this flash


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

What if I already have the blue, is there a way to upgrade to the + ??


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Bago47 said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > UM have cracked the holy grail, you can now get your Haldex flashed to perform like a blue+
> ...


Exactly that!!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Marty said:


> What if I already have the blue, is there a way to upgrade to the + ??


do you have any problems with the blue one,, how long have you had it ?


----------



## reece1591 (Sep 25, 2013)

Need to find out a price for this only downside I'm thinking is 100 off the price means its bound to be costly lol


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

roddy said:


> Marty said:
> 
> 
> > What if I already have the blue, is there a way to upgrade to the + ??
> ...


No none at all. Had it for a couple of years.


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

So who will win the battle to be sole UK distributor?


----------



## Nadim_m (Oct 21, 2013)

Sounds interesting


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Awesome find Steve... 

Seriously will be having Bluey done. Comp haldex was on my hit list, so this is awesome news. Surely it will be a 3rd of the price of a new performance unit.

Damien.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

United Motorsports and the Phirm are the UK distributors.
Cost is approx £400..maybe, but there may be further discounts if coupled with further product purchases.
Steve


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> United Motorsports and the Phirm are the UK distributors.
> Cost is approx £400..maybe, but there may be further discounts if coupled with further product purchases.
> Steve


£400? Seems a little steep for me, being that you don't physically get anything! At least spunking that on a remap gets you a blast on a rolling road and several hours of setting up! Flashing these will most likely be a short time affair.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

cookbot said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> > United Motorsports and the Phirm are the UK distributors.
> ...


I agree but there is no competition as there the only ones that can offer this service.
Steve


----------



## neil_audiTT (Sep 1, 2010)

Until someone see's a chance to make some money, and offer it alot cheaper :lol:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

who said £400 [smiley=bigcry.gif] , surely this is a case for a serious group buy, otherwise just bouycot them until they make their price a bit more realistic


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Until the flash is bought and copied, if encryption isn't too bad it could be offered out cheaper..but that is naughty.
Steve


----------



## Nitrojosh (Jun 1, 2013)

I'd give £400 tbh, cheaper than a haldex blue or orange.

Wonder how the 'map' switching is done?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Nitrojosh said:


> I'd give £400 tbh, cheaper than a haldex blue or orange.
> 
> Wonder how the 'map' switching is done?


it may e cheaper than buying a Porsche,, but still a bitty expensive !!


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Christ, 400 sheets  Defo a case of charging what they can coz nobody else has this service. My principals wouldn't allow me to shell that much out. I'd feel like my kex had been pulled down a wee bit.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Marty said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > Marty said:
> ...


thanks,, did you find any difference with the MPG ?


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

Sounds good to me, interested to see who gets it over here!


----------



## C17LJR (Mar 31, 2014)

To be honest, I don't think 400 is too bad. Cheaper would obviously be better but if you think about the cost to buy (and fit if you're not doing it yourself) the actual controller, it's still a good deal as you're getting the added ability to switch between the 'maps' as such


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

What are these strange Haldex devices you speak of? :wink:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

C17LJR said:


> To be honest, I don't think 400 is too bad. Cheaper would obviously be better but if you think about the cost to buy (and fit if you're not doing it yourself) the actual controller, it's still a good deal as you're getting the added ability to switch between the 'maps' as such


why would you consider the cost of doing something else which is more expensive to evaluate the cost of this,,,, flash from a port , it is silly money,, ok you might also wish to compare it to a barristers letter :?


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

roddy said:


> C17LJR said:
> 
> 
> > To be honest, I don't think 400 is too bad. Cheaper would obviously be better but if you think about the cost to buy (and fit if you're not doing it yourself) the actual controller, it's still a good deal as you're getting the added ability to switch between the 'maps' as such
> ...


£400 is shooting themselves in the foot I think. Seems a bit greedy.

Yes they will get hardcore modderes queuing up, but the more consertive modder will probably give it a miss at that cost. Its not like its a custom remap that transforms the car dramatically. Yes in improves the car but its pants compared to the WOW of a remap.

If it was £100 id expect over 4x more people would have it done. Thierfor a lower price = more cash.

My 2 cents.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz (Apr 26, 2013)

There will have been a lot of r&d for this, which costs time and money. Yes theres not the hardware cost like on the haldex blue, but its not like it was a bloke sat on his laptop for half an hour and hey presto he's cracked it! Worth it for the gains from what i can tell.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

as I said earlier ,, good case for group buy  
I wonder if it would help with the traction control, I really am fed up with mine cutting the power so many times when I really need it,,


----------



## Neil (May 7, 2002)

caney said:


> What are these strange Haldex devices you speak of? :wink:


You a Torsen guy these days Steve?

(I've got both! :roll: )


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2009)

roddy said:


> Marty said:
> 
> 
> > roddy said:
> ...


Nope.


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

Where did the price of £400 come from? Talk in that vortex thread suggests UK price of £600!!


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

Well they ain't gonna shift many of those then at £600!


----------



## basky (May 26, 2009)

Can I download it as a Torrent? :wink: :lol:


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

basky said:


> Can I download it as a Torrent? :wink: :lol:


 :lol:

I'm sure there's some boffin here at uni that would be able to crack their code!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2013)

I would of liked to try this set up but i've just got this


----------



## Eadon (Jan 31, 2014)

More info Andrew!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2013)

First there not cheap at 1000 euros

There from Germany

see here

http://www.crc-performance.com/index.ph ... &Itemid=88

English translation

F-Town HC MK3 PRO Haldex controller description

Preface:

The F-TOWN HC MK3 PRO Haldex controller is a new development of our firm F-Town Streetmachines in cooperation with CRC-Performance. The unit in question is a "Standalone" solution which enables to run vehicles retrofitted with a 4-motion drive train. It was our aim to develop a product which outclasses all steering which are currently available on the market. In months and months of development and countless kilometers driven, as well as cooperation with several quarter mile racing teams known in Germany, we have developed a steering which finally is a useful component also for quarter mile racing cars.
Of course, the F-TOWN HC MK3 PRO Haldex controller has got a racetrack mode enabling it to take an influence on vehicle dynamics and to adjust power distribution to the relevant speedway optimally.
Moreover, the Haldex controller is equipped with a dynamic street mode which is also completely new engineering by F-Town Streetmachines. Regarding performance, safety and equipping it is setting new standards. Also in communication between our Haldex controller and the rear axle differential we have been breaking the mold. As the first manufacturer/producer we can come up with a CAN-Bus Data communication. This nowadays absolutely essential technology makes it superfluous to convert or destroy the control unit located at the 4-motion drive train.
This primarily benefits operating safety.

Operating Modes

Off Mode 
The Haldex controller is deactivated and by this, haldex clutch is completely open. The car responds in vehicle dynamics like a front wheel drive vehicle. Is the Haldex controller switched OFF, only boost pressure with max boost recall is shown on the display.

Street Mode
The locking level in street mode is programmed to a set level and depends on speed and boost pressure of front 95 %, back 5 % to front 50 %, back 50 %. Only by this it is warranted that for every driving situation there is optimum traction. Dynamic control makes it possible to gain speed, e.g. on wet roadway, because rear axle is being engaged even before boost pressure is build up. If speed increases, e.g. on an interstate, there is no necessity to supply much power on the rear axle. By doing this, locking level is reduced to 5 % on the rear axle with wide open throttle. Consequently, unnecessary frictional resistance is reduced as well as consumption. Letting go of the accelerator, and boost pressure falls below -0,5 bar, Haldex clutch is being opened completely and the vehicle responds like a front wheel drive vehicle.
Since the Haldex controller recognizes current speed via GALA speed signal, we defined several speed ranges. The processor recognizes one of those and adapts locking level in relation to the current boost pressure. The speed ranges have been set with due regard to power and gear transmission ratio of most vehicles retrofitted with 4-motion drive trains. In street mode, current locking level, speed and boost pressure are shown on the display.

If emergency brake is used or, to be more precise, stoplight switch is being activated, and by this, 4X4 drive is deactivated.

For dynamic control
Key data for dynamic control were collected during months and months of tests with several thousands of kilometers driven on a VW Corrado VR6 Turbo 4-motion with 474 PS / 640 NM. By this, all requirements concerning performance and safety on streets can be met.

Race Mode
The locking level in race mode can be adjusted from 0-100 % in steps of every 5%. This means that there is the possibility for maximum force distribution of 50 - 50%.
In difference to street mode, Haldex clutch in race mode is closed when reducing gas. By that, the vehicle has permanent four wheel drive regardless of boost pressure or speed. With the possibility to block the rear axle, behavior on the road changes drastically. Instead of understeering, as it is usually the case with 4-motion vehicles, the car can be brought to oversteer in a curve by quick load cycle changes. With this, even drifts are possible. This property is to be welcomed especially by weekend racers. In race mode, the set locking level is shown.

Haldex position ON/OFF
In race mode, there is the possibility to choose the tuning in the setup menu to activate the haldex clutch alternatively at 0 km/h or 20 km/h. 
This answers the following purpose:
If Haldex controller is set on race mode and the Haldex clutch is closed, there is going to be tensioning in the drive train which will be noticeable in turning or parking. Unfortunately, this is due to technics in 4X4 vehicles and cannot be prevented well. We have found a possibility to activate Haldex clutch only at 20 km/h because in hobby-racetrack use, in most cases there are no starts with standing vehicles. In case there are any, you can activate race stand ON function and Haldex clutch is closed already at 0 km/h.

Quarter Mile Mode
Our quarter mile mode presents an absolute novelty in 4- motion sector. As first producer we can please the needs of 4- motion quarter mile vehicles. In the setup menu you can choose in steps of 5 km/h 0-375 km/h to adjust the locking level in steps of 1% 0-100%. This makes possible to take off from the start with 100% blocked rear axle and, gaining speed, 4X4 intensity can sink to 0%. It is possible to reach optimum traction without giving away power. Each vehicle has its relationship between weight and power, so onetime setting has to be done by the customer for every vehicle. Having finished setting, data are saved, but can be changed at every point in time, e.g. using other tires. The onetime driven curve can be increased or lowered by 50 % in 1% steps in setup menu. This makes quick and uncomplicated reaction to changes of the roadway like wet roadway, ground waves or pasted track possible. Optimum grip is always guaranteed without giving away power. By this mode, racing cars can make optimum use of the benefits of the 4X4 drive in quarter mile. At the start, full traction is guaranteed and at higher speed levels, frictional loss is reduced, resulting in higher terminal velocity. You will always be one step ahead of your competitors!
If emergency brake is used or, moreover, stoplight switch is being activated, Haldex clutch is opened and by this, 4X4 drive is being deactivated. When emergency brake is put on, burnouts are possible.

Equipping

Cable harness
Cable harness is supplied with the Haldex controller. It can be plugged in individually for any type of car, e.g. at the rear axle differential or for the plug of the speed signal which is located at the gearbox. It is not necessary to cut off any plugs or something like that, because our Haldex controller controls the rear axle via CAN-Bus output signal. By that, no changes in the original Haldex electronics located at the rear axle differential are necessary. This is for the benefit that no parts will be definitely destroyed as it is the case in other all steering which are currently available on the market. Furthermore, the cable harness is equipped with a fuse. Installation Einbau is done in no time. Only power supply, boost pressure hose, emergency brake switch / stoplight switch and the plugs at the rear axle differential and speed sensor located at the front of the gearbox have to be plugged in. Additionally, wiring harness is equipped with a K-Line, which enables a diagnosis function of the rear axle.

Display
The F-TOWN HC MK3 PRO Haldex controller is equipped with a 60 x 37 mm display, informs all the time about the most important parameters and leads you quickly and easily through all setup menus.
Blue displays with white indication or white displays with black indication are available.
The better readability of the white display is due to a wider viewing angle.

Display survey

Off mode - boost pressure with max boost recall is shown
Street mode - relevant locking level, boost pressure, oil temperature and speed
Race mode - locking level, boost pressure, oil temperature
Quarter mile mode - locking level
Main menu - relevant mode, boost pressure and Haldex oil temperature
Setup menu - speed- and quarter mile setup

Haldex oil temperature cannot be shown with all types of vehicles, because not every rear axle differential supports this function. This depends on the year of manufacture of the differential.

Operation:

Configuration 
When implementing the Haldex controller for the first time, the speed signal of the gearbox can be tuned with the speedometer or GPS signal and the HC MK3 PRO Haldex controller and saved in a submenu. This is necessary for a precise tuning of functions relevant to speed. All settings remain unchanged even in case of loss of electricity, because they are saved in the processor.

Operation/Setting

F-TOWN HC MK3 PRO Haldex controller can be operated quickly, easily and intuitively only by rotary and pressure potentiometer (F-Drive operating device) and the large display. Setup menus are in the submenus so that they are not to be seen in operation mode. This makes a quick change of operation modes possible without maloperation.

Optional Equipment

Boost pressure gauge

The Haldex controller has a very effective boost pressure gauge. By making use of premium parts /units /components and measuring instruments/vehicle sensors for control and calibration of the sensors, this boost pressure gauge surpasses all currant analog displays concerning precision and reliability/operating safety by far. Additionally, the boost pressure gauge has an max boost recall you can delete whenever you want.

Oil temperature gauge/status display
Depending on the year of manufacture of the rear axle differential, current Haldex oil temperature is shown in the main menu. Oil temperature gauge has an max temperature recall
you can delete whenever you want. With rear axles that do not support oil temperature function, current status of the Haldex clutch is shown. As long as emergency operation is not being activated in the original steering of the rear axle differential, the display shows Haldex OK. In case of activating the emergency operation, e.g. in exceeding temperature limit, Haldex
Error is shown and Haldex clutch is being opened completely.

Things to Know

Bauteileschutz Kennfeld
The rear axle differential of 4- motion vehicles has various means of protection to avoid damages in the gearbox caused by strain. If temperature rises above 100 °C, e.g. by lack of oil, protection map is being activated and Haldex clutch is being opened completely. As soon as temperature drops below 100 °C, Haldex clutch operates normally. In most cases, such temperatures are not to be reached on regular streets, nevertheless, preservation of such protection functions steered by the original steering which is located at the rear axle differential is very important.
As the Haldex controller HC MK3 PRO by F-Town Streetmachines does not mesh mechanically in the original rear axle (modification of the rear axle valve), all mechanisms of protection remain completely!

In/Outputs

Inputs
Boost pressure
Speed signal
Emergency brake switch / stoplight switch
power supply

Outputs
F-Drive control
Display
Haldex clutch
K-Line diagnostic


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

roddy said:


> as I said earlier ,, good case for group buy
> I wonder if it would help with the traction control, I really am fed up with mine cutting the power so many times when I really need it,,


This regarding the traction control, how is this effected as it cutting power ruins fast driving?

If its £400 and works I imagine most will buy it, its cheaper than an exhaust, same as a map, cheaper than suspension, wheels etc etc etc and people buy all those


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

cutting power when it is needed is downright dangerous !!!!!!!! [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

Does anyone know what happened with this? Is it available in UK? Anyone got it done? :?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

nilanth said:


> Does anyone know what happened with this? Is it available in UK? Anyone got it done? :?


You can buy UM flashes from the Phirm or get on the group buy for the HPA version.
SteveSteve


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks for that 

what are advantages of one over the other? :?


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

nilanth said:


> Thanks for that
> 
> what are advantages of one over the other? :?


UM is a software change and no adjustment available to the user whilst the HPA unit is adjustable.
Steve


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

*Holy thread resurrection!*

So who has done either the HPA upgrade or the one from United Motorsport and can share their findings?

I spoke to The Phirm today about their software based offering but it's still £600. 

They mentioned that the Blue Haldex controller (which I have on my roadster) used to 'lock up'. I can't say I experienced that at all so has anyone else?

I was contemplating moving the controller to my qS and putting the standard one on the roadster. It's an almost 'free' solution...


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> *Holy thread resurrection!*
> 
> So who has done either the HPA upgrade or the one from United Motorsport and can share their findings?
> 
> ...


so,, not a lot of takers there Rusty..


----------



## alexgreyhead (Oct 12, 2015)

I'm probably going to go for the HPA Touch controller when the credit card allows; I like the idea of being able to switch to economy (almost no RWD) for fuel-efficient motorway cruising and then switch up to almost 50-50 distribution for silly driving in the hills...


----------

